# Best Place to download Plugins for Photoshop Elements



## caitycaitycaity (Jan 9, 2010)

Anybody know of any good, safe sites Thanks


----------



## KmH (Jan 9, 2010)

Let me google that for you

The best way to insure web surfing safety is by having *first rate* anti-virus and spyware software installed on your computer(s).


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 9, 2010)

Topaz Photoshop Bundle - Six Essential Photoshop Plug-Ins

Precise Selective Photo Editing


----------



## caitycaitycaity (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for that.  Obviously I googled it but I was more looking for some advice rather than randomly searching the web.  THANK YOU Dominantly, you are very helpful.

....why do you even bother responding?  Don't you have better things to do....


----------

